# Swollen lip



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Monty has a swollen lip, he is booked in at the vets later but just wondered if anyone has any idea what it is, he doesn't have a plastic bowl as I know this can some times cause spots.

He is fine in himself, he is eating drinking sleeping playing as usual, it is not hot to touch and he doesn't flinch in pain when it's touched, he has been chasing flies and spiders and eating them also (ick) I thought a possible abcess but they usually have a heat to them, so I just don't know.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks as though he is pouting! Poor chap.

No idea what it is. Could be an abscess, a sting, a bite. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a rodent ulcer :frown: nothing to do with rodents though, the vet will be able to give you something for it  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Looks like a rodent ulcer :frown: nothing to do with rodents though, the vet will be able to give you something for it  x


Eek - I just googled some images and now really wish I hadn't.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:hand: what have I told you about googling


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

George had the exact same thing - right in the middle of his lip, just like you cat. It wasnt a rodent ulcer, it was allergic reaction to something - vet said it could've been one single flea bite. The reason he was so sure it was an allergic reaction rather than a rodent ulcer, was due to the placement of the swelling. Midline/centre of cats lip. Rodent ulcers tend to have different placements - side of lip, inside lip and on roof of the mouth. George had a steroid/anti-inflam injection i think and it went in two days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Gold star to Dally  the vet thinks it is a rodent ulcer so he has to take Pred 1/2 a day for 7 days then 1/2 every other day and back to vet in a fortnight.

Google is not your friend when you google image rodent ulcer


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So does this mean 14 days he should be fine?I dont know much about them.Hope he is okay soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> So does this mean 14 days he should be fine?I dont know much about them.Hope he is okay soon.


I hope so, if it hasn't then they'll do a biopsy and go from there so fingers crossed it clears up.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, fingers are firmly crossed that it will clear up with the meds!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It should clear up with the meds if it is, I shall keep everything crossed for him  x


----------



## Bammy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi
I'm Anne. My BamBam was at vets today also with a rodent ulcer on her nose!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, fingers are firmly crossed that it will clear up with the meds!





Dally Banjo said:


> It should clear up with the meds if it is, I shall keep everything crossed for him  x


Thankyou I do hope so



Bammy said:


> Hi
> I'm Anne. My BamBam was at vets today also with a rodent ulcer on her nose!


Oh poor BamBam he can be Monty's ulcer twin, what treatment has your vet reccommended?


----------



## Bammy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ovarid 1 tablet every 3 days and if no improvement in a couple of weeks then a biopsy. Really hope the tablets work


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Bammy said:


> Ovarid 1 tablet every 3 days and if no improvement in a couple of weeks then a biopsy. Really hope the tablets work


Fingers crossed it works for her.


----------



## Bammy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes me too - for them both!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Well fingers crossed and touch wood etc it seems that Monty's lip is going down, I just hope it continues to get better.

Before








After








Before








After








Before








After









How is BamBam doing Bammy?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear he is getting better:thumbup:Looks better in photo
Gorgeous cats,great pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

buffie said:


> Glad to hear he is getting better:thumbup:Looks better in photo
> Gorgeous cats,great pics


Thankyou he is a handsome boy if I do say so myself, but I am slightly biased of course


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, Paddy seems to have developed something very similar over the last few days. He does get a mucky chin/lip from slurping his Bozita with added water, so I often have to clean him up. This time though the area looks red and a bit swollen. Problem is I am really reluctant to let him have steroids again as that was how the Diabetes started.
Will keep an eye and see how it progresses over the week.
The vet must think I am stalking him!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Hmm, Paddy seems to have developed something very similar over the last few days. He does get a mucky chin/lip from slurping his Bozita with added water, so I often have to clean him up. This time though the area looks red and a bit swollen. Problem is I am really reluctant to let him have steroids again as that was how the Diabetes started.
> Will keep an eye and see how it progresses over the week.
> The vet must think I am stalking him!!!


I shall hope fingers crossed that it isn't as I know the stalking vet situation oh so well 

Monty's took about 3/4 days to look like the first picture from noticing his lip slightly swollen, so I would wait a few days but hopefully it will clear up for Paddy.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My female neuter gets this about every 9 months or so. it is treated by anti biotics and is apparently harmless.

According to vet it can occur on other parts of the cat's body including eyelids. 

Be aware of new vets: they may think it cancerous and recommend excision. Not needed as it is not. Wish I could remember its medical condition name, as the photos are exactly the same as what manifests in my girl's lower lip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Just to update this it's been a week since he started the steriods and he has another week to go on them but only every other day now, but I am very pleased as it seems to have gone down completely just hope it stays down and away.
Today


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks perfect! May long it last! 

Oh, am loving those purple fingernails!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Looks perfect! May long it last!
> 
> Oh, am loving those purple fingernails!


 they are a tad on garish side


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great to see "nothing":lol::lol:Lets hope it stays that way:thumbup:


----------



## Leah Goodliffe (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there, how is your cat now please?

My 7 month old kitten had Rodent ulcers and had steroids so it went away. Came back so got felliway diffuser as vet said it was probably stress related due to the bossy other cat I have. As of yesterday it has come back, even with diffuser! I am not sure what the vet will say now! I have heard that this is the herpes virus and can com back time after time once you have it! 

Can you help?


----------

